# Franco Baresi



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Altezza 176 cm 
Peso 70 Kg
*Franco Baresi è il Capitano. 
Per descrivere le sue caratteristiche tecniche basta riportare come lo definì Gianni Brera: «Baresi II è dotato di uno stile unico, prepotente, imperioso, talora spietato. Si getta sul pallone come una belva".*

Nato a Travagliato in provincia di Brescia l'8 maggio del 1960, inizia a giocare nella squadra del' oratorio del suo paese sia come terzino che come stopper. Ha un fratello, Beppe, maggiore di due anni, che gioca nelle giovanili dell'Inter ed è proprio l'Inter che nel maggio del 1974 lo boccia Franco in un provino dicendogli: "Devi crescere, magari torni il prossimo anno". 
Tra i capi del settore giovanile interista c'è Italo Galbiati che la stagione successiva passa al Milan e lo manda a chiamare sottoponendo lo ad un nuovo provino a Milanello e questa volta lo prendono per un milione e mezzo di lire e una clausola: "Vi diamo un milione per ogni centimetro in più se va oltre il metro e settanta". Franco da 164 cm arriva a 176cm.

Entra nel settore giovanile dei rossoneri nell'agosto 1974. 
Vedi l'allegato 274

Nella stagione 1977-78 è nella Primavera di Francesco Zagatti e guadagna ventimila lire al mese oltre a vitto e alloggio e "mantenimento" agli studi. Franco Baresi è iscritto all'istituto per geometri a Milano. Perde tragicamente il padre (travolto da un'automobile) e Milanello diventa la sua nuova casa con Paolo Mariconti, il massaggiatore della Primavera, che di fatto diventa un suo secondo papà. Quando lo inseriscono nel giro della prima squadra la presenza di Liedholm è decisiva perché l'allenatore difende e lancia i giovani.

Debutta in serie A il 23 aprile 1978 poiché Ramon Turone è squalificato e Liedholm lo prende in disparte: "Giochi tu". 
Il Milan vince e negli spogliatoi alla fine incontra il grande Nereo Rocco, che lo squadra e bofonchia: "Ciò, mona, te ga zogà anca ti?". Baresi s'incendia e i suoi compagni si mettono a ridere. Scappa, si nasconde sotto la doccia. Il giorno dopo sfoglia i giornali e trova i complimenti. Rivera: "Questo ragazzo farà molta strada". E detto da Rivera...


Il ragazzo Baresi è sempre il Piscinin essendo il più giovane ma Liedholm, che stravede per lui, lo promuove: "Tu adesso iochi sempre".
Vince lo scudetto numero dieci. 
Nel 1979 lo stipendio, da contratto, è 12 milioni l'anno. Rive nove milioni. 
Anni '80. Liedholm lascia sostituito da Massimo Giacomini ma i risultati sono disastrosi ep poi scoppia lo scandalo delle scommesse. Il Milan è dentro sino al collo. Alcuni giocatori, gli anziani, puntano al totonero, Baresi il piccolo è all'oscuro di tutto. Il Milan arriva terzo ma è retrocesso. La società in B conferma Giacomini, immediato ritorno in A. 
Baresi nel frattempo è convocato da Vicini nell'Under 21. 
Sono anni bui, parte Giacomini ed arriva Gigi Radice.
Il campionato 1981-82 perde Franco Baresi per quattro mesi per una malattia del sangue. Sono giorni terribili, Franco teme di lasciare il calcio. 
Radice viene esonerato e sulla panchina arriva Italo Galbiati mentre il presidente Colombo viene squalificato per lo scandalo scommesse e cede la società a Giussy Farina.* Il Milan retrocede per la seconda volta in B ma Baresi non lascia pur avendo offerte allettanti e dice: "Il Milan è la mia vita". 
Franco diventa capitano a soli 22 anni. *"Un fatto strano, quella retrocessione fu per me il totale rilancio"

Franco è in B, ma Bearzot prima lo inserisce nell'elenco per la Spagna e quindi torna campione del mondo pur non giocando. 
Esordisce a Firenze contro la Romania (0-0) al posto di Gaetano Scirea infortunato.
Gioca un tempo da libero e uno da mediano. 
Durante una trasferta di serie B, Franco conosce Maura che diventerà sua moglie.

Enzo Bearzot convoca Franco per le Olimpiadi di Los Angeles del 1984 facendolo giocare da mediano e Baresi si arrabbia tanto che dopo alcuni dissidi con la panchina, non ce la fa più, esplode e manda a quel paese Bearzot che lo fa uscire dal giro azzurro.

Nel dicembre 1985 arriva violenta la crisi societaria con i libri della società in tribunale. Il Presidente Farina è pieno di debiti e potrebbe salvarsi vendendo Hateley ma non lo fa. Potrebbe vendere Baresi a Mantovani della Sampdoria che offre 16 miliardi ma Farina dice no. Anche presidente dell'Inter, Ernesto Pellegrini, attraverso il fratello Beppe, manda a dire a Franco: "Se vuoi, noi siamo pronti". Baresi dice no.
Il primo marzo 1986 Berlusconi è a Milanello. 
Il Milan di Berlusconi si trasforma, diventa un'azienda.

Nasce il Milan di Arrigo Sacchi e Baresi, Il Capitano. 
Con Sacchi arriva lo scudetto del sorpasso al Napoli. Con Sacchi, Baresi alza due coppe dei Campioni, due coppe Intercontinentali, due Supercoppe Europee. 
I tifosi cantano "Francobaresi, c'è solo Francobaresi" ma il più grande libero del mondo ( così lo definiscono Platini, Maradona e Van Basten) non è ritenuto idoneo per il Pallone d'oro. 

Vedi l'allegato 273

Arrigo Sacchi lascia per allenare la nazionale. Silvio Berlusconi consegna il Milan a Fabio Capello e quel Milan diventa il Milan dei tre scudetti consecutivi e poi dei quattro scudetti in cinque anni. 

E' il 17 luglio 1994 quando, dopo un infortunio ad un ginocchio il 23 giugno durante Italia-Norvegia al Giants Stadium di New York per cui era stato operato di menisco a Manhattan e aveva fatto in tempo a guarire e recuperare, Baresi si reca per primo sul dischetto e ne viene fuori un tiro alto, dopo di lui, sbagliano Massaro e Baggio e il titolo finisce al Brasile. Baresi rimane in lacrime al centro del campo. Si conclude così il rapporto tra Baresi e la Nazionale dopo 81 presenze e una rete.

Gioca le sue ultime tre stagioni e conquista nel 1995/96 l'ennesimo scudetto con Capello. 
Dice addio il 23 giugno 1997.
*La sua maglia, la numero 6, è stata ritirata dal Milan.*

Il giorno del saluto:





Dal campionato 1977/1978 a quello 1996/1997 nella prima squadra del Milan. 
Totale presenze in gare ufficiali: 719 (di cui 531 in campionato, 97 in Coppa Italia, 78 nelle Coppe Europee e 13 in Altri Tornei) 
Palmares: 

Campionato italiano: 6
Milan: 1978-1979, 1987-1988, 1991-1992, 1992-1993, 1993-1994, 1995-1996
Campionato italiano di Serie B: 2
Milan: 1980-1981, 1982-1983
Supercoppa italiana: 4
Milan: 1988, 1992, 1993, 1994


Coppa Mitropa: 1
Milan: 1981-1982
Coppa dei Campioni/Champions League: 3
Milan: 1988-1989, 1989-1990, 1993-1994Supercoppa UEFA: 3
Milan: 1989, 1990, 1994
Coppa Intercontinentale: 2
Milan: 1989, 1990
Nazionale 
Campionato del mondo: 1
Spagna 1982
Individuale 
Capocannoniere della Coppa Italia: 1
Coppa Italia 1989-1990 (4 gol)
Inserito nel FIFA 100


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ottimo topic!


----------



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ottimo topic!



Grazie [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], ci tenevo ad aprire un topic su Baresi, sono cresciuto con il suo Milan.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

bestia! a togliere palla era sicuramente il migliore


----------



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> bestia! a togliere palla era sicuramente il migliore




Baresi è un monumento del calcio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Febbraio 2013)

IL capitano


----------



## SololaMaglia (17 Febbraio 2013)

Complimenti, ottimo lavoro, degno del Capitano, alcuni aneddoti degli esordi non li conoscevo.


----------



## Principe (17 Febbraio 2013)

Lacrime agli occhi per questo monumento , il giocatore del Milan che più ho stimato in assoluto


----------



## Prinz (17 Febbraio 2013)

Non esistono parole per il CAPITANO


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2013)

Che partita che fece qui






E non era neanche al 100%
ps. Il commento danese 

Comunque vorrei vedere messi contro questo mostro mercoledi pls...facile contro zapata e mexes


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che partita che fece qui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



è simile a Nesta vs Messi dello scorso anno...Baresi a fine carriera che umilia Romario uno dei brasiliani più forti di sempre


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2013)

Da non tralasciare, unico difensore della storia a volte marcato da un difensore avversario, bravo a difendere ma la sua grandezza è stata la capacità di creare gioco, come avere Pirlo e Nesta contemporaneamente in un solo giocatore
In assoluto in numero 1 della storia del Milan


----------



## Gekyn (17 Febbraio 2013)

Meritava quel mondiale soprattutto meritava il pallane d'oro..


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Febbraio 2013)

Immenso capitano!


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

Un Uomo vero!!


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (18 Febbraio 2013)

Per me, nessuno come lui....
Grazie per questo topic


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Per me, nessuno come lui....
> Grazie per questo topic



La nuova sezione ha bisogno del contributo di tutti, se vuoi curare un topic su un nostro grande del passato sei il benvenuto.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Non dimenticherò mai le lacrime di mio padre...oggi perdo un pezzo di cuore...mai visto cosi distrutto!!
Un topic dedicato al Bresidente è ammesso??Nel bene e nel male lo meriterebbe..


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Non dimenticherò mai le lacrime di mio padre...oggi perdo un pezzo di cuore...mai visto cosi distrutto!!
> Un topic dedicato al Bresidente è ammesso??Nel bene e nel male lo meriterebbe..



Il topic su Silvio c'è http://www.milanworld.net/silvio-berlusconi-vt2816.html


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il topic su Silvio c'è http://www.milanworld.net/silvio-berlusconi-vt2816.html




Ok grazie,scusa non lo avevo ancora visto!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2013)

Io c'ero quel giorno dell addio a san siro.. e vi diro che il capitano con Marco sono stati i giocatori che piu ho amato .... franco forse piu di tutti... una giuda per una società intera


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sentite cosa dice Maradona con la maglia di Baresi:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sentite cosa dice Maradona con la maglia di Baresi:



l'avevo già visto...bellissime parole dette da un numero 1


----------



## runner (14 Marzo 2013)

delle volte quando si parla delle bandiere delle altre squadre e poi penso e Baresi mi sento davvero orgoglioso di essere Milanista!!


----------



## Mithos (13 Luglio 2013)

Il più grande difensore di tutti i tempi. Implacabile nel marcare, geniale nel guidare la difesa, travolgente nelle sue discese palla al piede. Mi ritengo un privilegiato Capitano per avere avuto la fortuna di vederti giocare!!!


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Maggio 2017)

Tanti auguri Capitano!


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (24 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che partita che fece qui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



difficile trovare parole per descrivere il giocatore piu forte che abbia mai visto.
ogni tanto me lo riguardo questo video, ma come l'ha letta l'azione a 3:12? inarrivabile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2017)

Mostruoso , spiegarlo a chi non l ha visto giocare è impossibile.

Per farvi capire , avete presente il Thiago Silva al massimo delle sue capacità? Ecco , così ma per 20 anni


----------



## cubase55 (24 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mostruoso , spiegarlo a chi non l ha visto giocare è impossibile.
> 
> Per farvi capire , avete presente il Thiago Silva al massimo delle sue capacità? Ecco , così ma per 20 anni



Secondo me molto più forte di Tiago nei recuperi. Soprattutto quando nel Milan si giocava con la difesa altissima per la tattica del fuorigioco. Un esempio come atleta e uomo. Mi ricordo di un'intervista all'Avvocato Agnelli al quale chiesero come mai andasse a S.Siro a vedere il Milan di Baresi e compagni e non la sua Juve. Rispose che lui andava dove si giocava il bel calcio... e' tutto detto... Dopo Rivera , viene Baresi


----------



## smallball (24 Giugno 2017)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> difficile trovare parole per descrivere il giocatore piu forte che abbia mai visto.
> ogni tanto me lo riguardo questo video, ma come l'ha letta l'azione a 3:12? inarrivabile.



soprattutto 15 giorni dopo aver subito un'operazione al menisco


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Giugno 2017)

Quegli occhi quando giocava... 
Occhi che parlavano da soli.
Mettevano paura all avversario. 
Una grinta fuori dal normale, sempre con la bava alla bocca e altrettanto corretto sulle gambe degli avversari.


Unico vero capitano inimitabile.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Maggio 2018)

Auguri Leggenda!


----------



## MasterGorgo (8 Maggio 2018)

Respirava calcio, mangiava calcio, interpretava il ruolo di libero e capitano 24 ore al giorno. Non accetto di vederlo invecchiare.
Su di lui creata la più grande difesa mai esisita, alta, veloce in alcune partite sopra ogni meraviglia, come vedere le cascate del niagara, il decollo dello shuttle o l'aurora boreale. 

Alcuni interventi da dietro sulla palla in spaccata se li penso vado in meditazione per ore.


----------



## dioscuro84 (12 Giugno 2018)

Il più grande centrale di tutti i tempi..inarrivabile..I difensori di oggi stanno 5 categorie sotto.
Franco era IL difensore, per spiegarlo mi ci vorrebbe un quarto d'ora..chi vi paragona Nesta è perchè non l'ha mai visto giocare, con lui dietro le quattro pere di La coruna e le tre di Istanbul non si sarebbero mai prese..
Con lui la Nazionale arrivava sempre in fondo ai Mondiali, nel 90 in semifinale usciti ai rigori, e nel 94 in finale di nuovo ai rigori..


----------



## Milancholy (13 Giugno 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Altezza 176 cm
> Peso 70 Kg
> *Franco Baresi è il Capitano.
> Per descrivere le sue caratteristiche tecniche basta riportare come lo definì Gianni Brera: «Baresi II è dotato di uno stile unico, prepotente, imperioso, talora spietato. Si getta sul pallone come una belva".*
> ...



Franco Baresi è stato il mio primo Milan ed il mio Milan sarà per sempre. Ripercorrendone la carriera, in un mare di ricordi intrecciati indissolubilmente alla mia vita, mi attanagliano brividi di passione, gioie e dolori (calcistici e non) in un lungo percorso. Deviando per un istante dal sentimento (in estemporaneo barlume di lucidità), i 16 miliardi della Samp (Maradona nello stesso periodo andò a Napoli per 13 sfondando ogni logica e ridefinendo i parametri del mercato) mi sembrano un parto di fantasia.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (13 Giugno 2018)

dioscuro84 ha scritto:


> Il più grande centrale di tutti i tempi..inarrivabile..I difensori di oggi stanno 5 categorie sotto.
> Franco era IL difensore, per spiegarlo mi ci vorrebbe un quarto d'ora..chi vi paragona Nesta è perchè non l'ha mai visto giocare, con lui dietro le quattro pere di La coruna e le tre di Istanbul non si sarebbero mai prese..
> Con lui la Nazionale arrivava sempre in fondo ai Mondiali, nel 90 in semifinale usciti ai rigori, e nel 94 in finale di nuovo ai rigori..



Ti dirò che per ragioni anagrafiche non ho mai visto all’opera Baresi; il miglior centrale che abbia mai visto è stato Nesta e quando sentivo parlare di un Baresi ancora più forte pensavo alle solite esagerazioni che si fanno quando si sostiene che la generazione precedente sia migliore di quella che la segue. Poi ho visto la finale dell’Italia contro il Brasile a Usa 94 (all’epoca avevo 1 anno) e ho capito perché Baresi sia considerato uno dei migliori, se non il miglior difensore di sempre: da lì me ne sono innamorato e ho iniziato a vedere tutti i video che ho potuto su di lui.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2019)

[/IMG]

Auguri.


----------



## 7vinte (8 Maggio 2019)

Auguri leggenda


----------



## IlCigno (8 Maggio 2019)

Auguri Capitano


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Maggio 2019)

Felice di averlo visto giocare, non rivedró più un Milan come quello.


----------



## Goro (9 Maggio 2019)

Mai visto giocare, ma da questi video era un *******ssimo mostro in campo... spaziale


----------



## Marco T. (2 Novembre 2020)

Leggenda Rossonera il capitano dei capitani


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Novembre 2020)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Quegli occhi quando giocava...
> Occhi che parlavano da soli.
> Mettevano paura all avversario.
> Una grinta fuori dal normale, sempre con la bava alla bocca e altrettanto corretto sulle gambe degli avversari.
> ...



Farei guardare a Romagnoli 2 ore al giorno di video del capitano Baresi


----------



## Lambro (2 Novembre 2020)

Mentre per Maradona , Pelè , Crujff ci sono stati ad esempio degli eredi di qualche tipo (Messi, Cr7,Platinì,Zidane) per Baresi non c'è stato nessuno, ancora NESSUNO, in grado di fare il suo gioco.
Lui è un erede del lascito calcistico del kaiser Franz Beckenbauer, innovatore del gioco, libero che usciva a testa alta dalla difesa per portare azioni offensive fino all'area avversaria.
L'unico che si è avvicinato a Baresi è stato Scirea, ma Franco gli è stato superiore (cmq una bella lotta eh).
La rapidità felina nei primi metri e la costante velocità in quelli seguenti erano impressionanti, le sue uscite a testa alta causavano ooooh di ammirazione in tutta SanSiro.
Uomo integerrimo, le lacrime ad Usa 90, dopo essere rientrato da un'operazione di menisco 10 giorni dopo!!!!!!!
Ce l'ho in firma perchè credo sia stato il più grande, più di paolo, più di mvb.
Quando ero famelico acquisitore di Gazzette in edicola , al lunedì o dopo le coppe, mi stupivo se prendeva 6.5, perchè solitamente si parlava di 7.5/8.
Mostruoso.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (9 Febbraio 2022)

L'altro giorno ho visto il video di lui che presentava il suo libro, assieme a Buffa.....modesto, umile, quasi in imbarazzo.... 
e nel momento in cui ha raccontato di quando da piccolo, per avere un po` piu` di tepore, la mamma lo lavava nella stalla con gli animali, ecco, mi sono commosso.


----------

